# Akorn Kamado Jr



## garvinque (Oct 15, 2016)

Here are a few pictures of my new Akorn Kamado Jr., Doing a 6ib pork butt tomorrow!













Akorn Jr 002.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Oct 15, 2016


















Akorn Jr 003.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Oct 15, 2016


















Akorn Jr 004.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Oct 15, 2016


















Akorn Jr 005.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Oct 15, 2016






Using a cast iron charcoal grate in place of the stock grate, using a canning rack with cast iron pan as diffuser. Will wrap pan with foil for easier clean-up Will post pictures of tomorrow's cook!!  Thanks' for looking!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks too clean! Better take care of that problem!!


----------



## b-one (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks nice, any test run or just going for it?


----------



## stokensmoke (Oct 15, 2016)

Can't wait to see what you think of the jr.  I've been going back and forth between buying one of these or the 14.5 WSM for small cooks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2016)

Congrats on the new smoker!

Looking forward to seeing it in action!

Al


----------



## garvinque (Oct 16, 2016)

I have both, and I haven't used the 14.5 WSM yet. I would say it depends on how much you want to smoke because the WSM has two grates to this one grate. While you might be able to grill on the WSM, you can for sure grill and smoke with this grill. The grate size is 13.5 same as the Smokey Joe and 14.5 WSM.


----------



## stokensmoke (Oct 16, 2016)

The 2 things I'm looking at is that yes the WSM will hold twice as much food but the jr is insulated which would make smoking over the winter a lot easier.


----------



## b-one (Oct 16, 2016)

stokensmoke said:


> The 2 things I'm looking at is that yes the WSM will hold twice as much food but the jr is insulated which would make smoking over the winter a lot easier.



I smoke in the corner of the garage,door opened of course,with my WSM 18.5 and see very little difference between seasons. I do see some who wrap there's in a welders blanket but as long as you can block the wind you'll be fine.


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 16, 2016)

Awesome looking egg.  I didn't know they made a mini size.  Bet its a smoking machine.  Lets fire it up man! B


----------



## garvinque (Oct 16, 2016)

Just started again this June 1st! They were previously sold by Menards and they are now sold by Char-Griller.com and Walmart.com for about 156.00. As I am writing this smoking a 6lb butt with some pecan wood.


----------



## garvinque (Oct 16, 2016)

Saturday did burn out and season grate, then cook a small strip steak. As I write this smoking a 6lb butt!


----------



## stokensmoke (Oct 16, 2016)

I've got a UDS that I'm cooking on now. It works great but I don't always need that much room. Smoked a turkey in it last Thanksgiving - was 2 degrees out when I fired it up. Held temp fine just used a lot of charcoal.


----------



## stokensmoke (Oct 16, 2016)

B-one - quick question for you. I don't have a rack here to measure so I'll just ask - does a rack of ribs fit across the 18.5 or do you have to go to the 22.5?


----------



## garvinque (Oct 16, 2016)

Depends the 18.5 grate measures out to 17.5, So if your ribs are 17 inches long your good!


----------



## garvinque (Oct 16, 2016)

*So the first smoke is out of the way. My first thoughts are never over shoot your target temp, took me two hours to get back to 250 degrees from 375 after that everything went great! Here are few pictures from this cook.*













akorn kamado first smoke 001.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Oct 16, 2016


















akorn kamado first smoke 002.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Oct 16, 2016


















akorn kamado first smoke 004.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Oct 16, 2016






I started this cook at 7:15 this morning pulled at 3:00 pm at 195 wrapped in foil and in oven waiting Cowboys vs. Packers!!


----------



## b-one (Oct 16, 2016)

stokensmoke said:


> B-one - quick question for you. I don't have a rack here to measure so I'll just ask - does a rack of ribs fit across the 18.5 or do you have to go to the 22.5?



I normally cut a few off and wrap them in bacon. Pretty sure most racks are just a little to long to fit unless you only cook one rack dead center of the grates. If I was on the fence about size I'd go 22.5 as charcoal isn't that expensive and the space is a big difference but so is the price but there a very durable product. I'm personally looking for a used 22.5.


----------



## b-one (Oct 16, 2016)

Garvinque said:


> *So the first smoke is out of the way. My first thoughts are never over shoot your target temp, took me two hours to get back to 250 degrees from 375 after that everything went great! Here are few pictures from this cook.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great,what team are you rooting for?


----------



## garvinque (Oct 16, 2016)

Them boys





*Team!*


----------



## b-one (Oct 16, 2016)

Garvinque said:


> Them boys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well your meat must have been extra tasty!


----------



## garvinque (Oct 16, 2016)

Just like the game outcome was good! No seriously nice bark and smoke flavor, rub could have used more time in the fidge.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 17, 2016)

Garvinque said:


> Just like the game outcome was good! No seriously nice bark and smoke flavor, rub could have used more time in the fidge.


I have had mine for a few months now, I was patiently waiting for Char Griller to release them again, as I love my full sized AKorn. I am continually impressed with the Jr.,as you discovered, just like the big Akorn, you have to creep up on the temps because it's a bear to get them back down. It does a great job doing high temp sears. as well as smoking meats. I even did a pizza in mine and it came out great. I now have an Akorn, Akorn Jr and  Kamado Joe Big Joe, so I am ready for anything.


----------



## garvinque (Oct 17, 2016)

Thinking about adding the Big Akorn also in red to my growing collection of grills and smokers!


----------

